# finding help in the eating disorder ward, please read



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

so i'm getting some help for my compulsive dieting problem that has yet again ruined my life, and a few months ago i finally surrendered to the notion of going to see a nutritionist at our city's famed eating disorder clinic. and i asked if she's heard of dp/dr and she's like "oh YEAH." and apparently a LOT of the anorexics/bulimics/etc deal with dp/dr ALL THE TIME, it is SO prevalent with eating disorders. My mom was anorexic most of her life and had dissociation for, like, years.. BUT it didn't bother her because she never felt "normal" to begin with. She started to feel better when she went to therapy for the eating disorder.

seriously. if you have ANY addictive tendencies: eating disorder/excercise obsession/dieting/alcoholism/drug addiction/relationship issues (such as the constant search or need to be in a relationship)/sex addiction/over-guilt/constant worry of what others think of you/people-pleasing/over fantasizing/ANY form of codependency/history of abuse, etc...if you have ANY of these issues, TALK to a professional about them, or at least attend substance abuse related meetings (but preferably find a professional first), do SOMETHING to address these issues, because you have NO idea how interlinked they all are to dp/anxiety/and depression. I have met people of almost ALL the above categories who have had symptoms that we constantly complain about on this board.

You can self-diagnose, theorize, buy vitamins, obsess over the dp and talk about the dp and wonder how to make the dp go away, but you are getting NOWHERE until you own up to some of the other issues in your life, and are ready to change them. This is vital.

Oh, and for those of you that are results-oriented, this *has* helped me, I'm not just theorizing myself.

Thank you.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

hey person.

i am also in the process of seeking help for an eating disorder. i have been to a nutritionist, and i wish you luck with that; mine simply prescribed me a sample meal plan and such. does your famous clinic live in NYC?

sometimes i wonder what kind of help is really out there. how do you learn to listen to your own body? what makes you even WANT to?


----------

